# RiverFest Comp



## mrgrumpy (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone from here going to compete here besides me????

http://www.edenriverfest.com/

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Sep 3, 2006)

Just 12 more days..... I will be among the other 9 teams competing this year..... So thanks to the rest for not signing up.  That makes my odds better at maybe a chance to place.... :shock:  8)  8)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## cheech (Oct 8, 2006)

Well how did you do?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, for the first time ever competing, I feel we did well.  There ended up being 11 teams registered.

Chicken we took 8th
Ribs we took 9th
Pork we took 4th
brisket we took 10th :cry:  :cry: 

I thought the brisket was very tender.  Three of the 6 judges rated me low on that.  That was what really pulled the score down.... Although it was "pull" tender, it was a tad bit chewy.  I did not try any of it until the next day, and beat myself up until I did, then I knew why.

Next time, we will show them the difference..... I tried a "rub" on the chicken, and now I know better.... 

I have some pics posted on my blog if you want to check them out.

http://www.xanga.com/smoke_n_my_i_s

Bill


----------



## cheech (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr Grumpy thanks for sharing the pictures and memories


----------



## Dutch (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice blog you have there, Bill. Excellent pictures too.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Dutch,

Here is another blog site I have.  I don't have a whole lot on it, but I do have some.... 

http://www.xanga.com/themrgrumpy

Bill


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey there Mrgrumpy Bill,

Good to see you here!

Looks like you did well @ your first comp.  How do you like the comp scene?  Is it more like work and less like relaxation?  It's the thought of that that's always kept me from entering that realm.

You scored especially well on pork, was that pulled pork?  If it was, did you submit it naked ( the pork that is), or do you do the Carolina thing and toss a sauce into it?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 21, 2006)

I loved the comp... and yes, I plan on doing it again.  It was work, but very relaxing to me.  It did get a little hectic at times, but nothing more than doing a lot of cooking at home.  It is more mental than anything.  It is the turn in times that is the pressure.  You have to make sure that the meat is ready.... not too early, not too late....   A good team really helps.  I would NEVER attempt it by myself.  And everyone needs to know what they need to do, and when to do it.

The pork???? Well, since I myself didn't do it, I will try to answer it..  If memory serves me right, it was his rub, and our apple juice.  Nothing extra.  It was going to be pulled, but it was too hot, and time was approaching, so it turned into course chopped.  No sauce.  Just as it came off the smoker.

If you didn't want to get into the full blown pro-comp, sometimes they have a backyard cooking comp as well.  It just depends on the competition.  

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------

